# Where do my downloads go?



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll download something like a pdf from a website and I can view it by tapping my kindle name in the top left. But after the first time I can't find it again without downloading again. It doesn't show up under documents.

Yet later when I hook the fire up to my computer and check the folders it'll be there multiple times.

How can I avoid constant downloading of the same thing over and over?


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have had this same problem.  I downloaded an app called ES file explorer which helped me find and delete and install some of these.  Good luck!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Excellent!  Thank you! Now how do I get rid of the Santa background? LOL


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

It would be in your Download folder.  ES File Explorer or Androxplorer could be used to find it.  There are many other apps that do the same thing.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

CrystalStarr said:


> Excellent! Thank you! Now how do I get rid of the Santa background? LOL


Go to settings, then theme settings, then you can change your color and theme.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you very much!  I am a much happier camper now.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah, that Santa thing is weird. Let me know if you have problems with the app.  My fire has some issues and I'm trying to figure out if one of my apps is causing it.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

If you click the menu icon on the bottom of the screen while in the web browser (looks like a square with three lines on it) there is a download link that will take you to all of your downloads.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh thanks. I never noticed that!


----------

